

Ask HN: Decent 1br apartments in Silicon Valley? - sergs

Hello, I&#x27;m starting my career in Silicon Valley as a SW Eng and was wondering - do you have any recommendations for 1 bdr apartments around the Sunnyvale&#x2F;Cupertino area (preferably ~2k&#x2F;mo)? 
Where do software peeps usually live?
======
Tona
did u check on AirBnb?

